# Starting a new cycle help?



## ProfilesRubiks (Dec 12, 2009)

i'm having trouble with starting a new cycle. i just don't understand how i'm supposed to either fix it, or simply memo, then start the cycle.

my memory method goes like this : i make a letter for each sticker, for edges, then corners, every letter has a word assigned to it, and i make a story out of it.

does anyone know a video, or how exactly to start a new cycle ?


----------



## yoruichi (Dec 12, 2009)

um
well u only need to break if u have 2 pieces left so lets say the last piece in a cycle is X (and ur starting piece was A). then just cycle A-X-? where ? is any piece of a different cycle


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (Dec 12, 2009)

i'im going by badmephisto's tutorial. (youtube it). from wht he describes he only shows how to start it, but not end it. when i end a different cycle there's still either more to do, or it's scrambled again.


----------



## Carson (Dec 12, 2009)

When you begin a new cycle, you will have a certain amount of pieces that you have already solved and a certain amount that you have not solved. Simply pick a sticker from one of the pieces that you have NOT yet solved and add that to the memo. You will be temporarily storing your buffer piece in that sticker slot. If you end up with either that sticker, or another sticker on that same piece, then that is either the last piece, or you will have to begin yet another cycle.

For this reason, you can shoot to the same piece more than one time in a solve.


----------

